# Recommend new tires please



## hunter8793 (Aug 23, 2015)

My girlfriend's Cruze needs new tires. Can anyone recommend some good, cheap tires for an LTZ? I believe it is size 225 45 18.


Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There are good.......there are cheap......no such thing as good and cheap.

Reality of life.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

But there is such a thing as expensive junk ...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> But there is such a thing as expensive junk ...


True True!

Rob


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is what Tire Rack has in that size. Look at the reviews and go from there.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireS...h=255/&rearRatio=40&rearDiameter=17&zip-code=


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I use the potenza 970as on my Cruze in 245/40, I love it. I can bet I'm going to get more than the 40k miles out of them if I keep them rotated and whatnot. This is with autocross once a month as well. 

Have 15k on them and they're down about 1/4 tread to the bars. There is a non directional version with a slightly harder compound that's the 97as (no zero) they register at 45k and I just pulled a set off a Acura tl with 56k on them with hard camber wear. Would have gone farther with a lower camber on the alignment....


----------



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

hunter8793 said:


> My girlfriend's Cruze needs new tires. Can anyone recommend some good, cheap tires for an LTZ? I believe it is size 225 45 18.
> 
> 
> Thanks


This would be better answered as well for what type of environment the driving is in...hot, cold, wet, snowy, and my fav. ice! All season is generally the standard but if it's hot where you live most of the time you can get decent summer tires.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Are you looking more for performance grade within budget or last longer? 
Im a fan of michelins across the board either way not the cheapest albeit but some with a tread wear rating of 700+ (estimated to last 140K km) and I've had good results on my Audi with eagle series ls2 aren't to expensive


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've recently put a set of Continental PureContact, Michelin premier, and Pirelli P7, on cars (3 of the top-rated Grand Touring tires - mostly what you put on an average, everyday daily driver). 

Pirelli: Fantastic ride quality, good snow and rain traction, so-so handling. Bit of road noise. 

Continental: *Firm* ride, fantastic traction and handling, quiet on most surfaces (except concrete). 

Michelin: Comfortable ride, long tread wear warranty, good dry and rain traction, clumsy handling, and noisy.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

hunter8793 said:


> My girlfriend's Cruze needs new tires. Can anyone recommend some good, cheap tires for an LTZ? I believe it is size 225 45 18.
> 
> 
> Thanks


As others have stated, good and cheap generally don't come in the same package.

I'd recommend spending a little bit more on tires for something decent because grip is important for well, all aspects of driving.

These are the lowest cost tires I'd recommend they have a 500 wear rating which is a medium wear compound. They are also V speed rated which is good for sustaining 149 mph for 10 minutes. The load rating is fairly average which is far more than the cruze weighs. Also not sure where you live, but these are all seasons so they should handle dry, wet, and light snow conditions no problem.

Kumho Escsta PA31
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...autoYear=2014&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=LTZ

For a little more, I'd really rather go with these, they have a DWS system. Dry, wet, and snow. In the actual tread, there is a rubber DWS that wears out with the tire. The S goes first which tells you the tire is still safe for dry and wet but isn't as good as it should be in the snow. then the W fades and lets you know to be cautious when its wet out. then when the D fades, you replace the tires. These are also Y rated tires which is good for 186MPH sustained for 10 min. The tread wear rating is 540 so its slightly harder and wears a little less quickly, but the design of the tire doesnt lose any of the grip.

Continental Extreme Contact DWS
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...autoYear=2014&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=LTZ

Remember, braking distances, acceleration in the wet, and cornering grip all depend on your tires. Get some good safe ones. Or if you buy cheap tires, drive like a grandma. Brake early, don't corner hard, and light acceleration in wet and snow conditions and go 10 under the speed limit.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Get an installed price from Costco. There's tons of them in chi-town and they won't rip you off.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

hunter8793 said:


> My girlfriend's Cruze needs new tires. Can anyone recommend some good, cheap tires for an LTZ? I believe it is size 225 45 18.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Where do you live? What are you looking for in a tire?

Here is a link to the tires that fit a Chevy Cruz

If you are in an area with a local Discount Tire/ America's Tire store we recommend stopping in for an installed price.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Discount Tire said:


> Where do you live? What are you looking for in a tire?
> 
> Here is a link to the tires that fit a Chevy Cruz | Discount Tire Direct
> 
> If you are in an area with a local Discount Tire/ America's Tire store we recommend stopping in for an installed price.


I bought tires from these guys about five years ago. The tires were factory fresh, best price I could find anywhere, and delivered right to my door. I would gladly do business with them again.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I too have had a very pleasant experience with discount tire, I bought tires for my cobalt from them and the used the tire replacement warranty and free tire plugging many, many times. I think by the time I got rid of it, I had all 4 tires replaced due to various punctures. Each tire replacement under warranty only cost like $20 if it was punctured in a place they couldn't plug.


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

I love my Pirelli P7's!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I bought tires from these guys about five years ago. The tires were factory fresh, best price I could find anywhere, and delivered right to my door. I would gladly do business with them again.





chevrasaki said:


> I too have had a very pleasant experience with discount tire, I bought tires for my cobalt from them and the used the tire replacement warranty and free tire plugging many, many times. I think by the time I got rid of it, I had all 4 tires replaced due to various punctures. Each tire replacement under warranty only cost like $20 if it was punctured in a place they couldn't plug.


That's awesome to hear, guys! Thank you for your continued support of Discount Tire!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Discount Tire said:


> That's awesome to hear, guys! Thank you for your continued support of Discount Tire!


As long as Discount Tire remembers to provide good customer service there should be no reason to stop going there.

Too many companies don't give a _ anymore.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> As long as Discount Tire remembers to provide good customer service there should be no reason to stop going there.
> 
> Too many companies don't give a _ anymore.


I agree; we take customer service very seriously and we do our best to treat our customers the way we expect to be treated.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Only issue I have with DT is they don't do alignments. What good are new tires without the proper alignment.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Just put a set on my LTZ/RS. Went with these SumitomoÂ*HTR A/S P02 (W-Speed Rated).
Great tire for the money, and I believe I will get more miles out them than the factory Michelin's that came on the car. I got right at 60k out of them, probably could have gotten more, but they were getting a little scary in the rain. I had these installed in my hometown by a local tire dealer for $440 installed and out the door.


----------



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

Discount Tire said:


> Where do you live? What are you looking for in a tire?
> 
> Here is a link to the tires that fit a Chevy Cruz
> 
> If you are in an area with a local Discount Tire/ America's Tire store we recommend stopping in for an installed price.


Echoo....Echooo....is there an echo is this thread?


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

One good but relatively inexpensive tire is Uniroyal Tiger Paw Tourings. I had a set on my Alero that did great in all sorts of conditions and one of the cruzes I test drove had them and it did well with them. I have also enjoyed the BF Goodrich tires I have used as well.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Nexen N5000 looks like a really good tire for the money. That's what I'm getting when my mediocre Goodyears finally die, unless there is a generous rebate offer on the Pirelli P7. Rolling resistance and treadwear were rated excellent by CR, with most other performance characteristics rated as well as the high end tires. Wet braking was the only weaker spot.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've put N5000's on a bmw E30 and took it to the autocross track. They were horrible and it was dry out, almost slid off into the grass a few times.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

N5000 and N5000 Plus are totally different tires, plus I don't think a BMW on a race track is the best indicator of how a passenger tire on an econobox will perform in typical driving. 

I ordered some today anyway; $350 with shipping and tax from tirebuyer was too good to pass up when CR rated them just a tad lower than the top rated tires jblackburn mentioned he has used. Guess I'll see how they are, and might get some major snow testing if they get here in time.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Discount Tire said:


> Where do you live? What are you looking for in a tire?
> 
> Here is a link to the tires that fit a Chevy Cruz
> 
> If you are in an area with a local Discount Tire/ America's Tire store we recommend stopping in for an installed price.


Contact your local discount tire, ask when their next tire promotion is going to be? Last year about this time they ran a heck of a deal, got two $100 prepaid cards and a great price for tires. I have bought about 6 sets of tires from them in the last 3-4 years. I get great service from them, the very best prices are during the promotions. I like getting the very best tires I can at a fair price, vs. the cheapest tires and getting replaced all the time and poor ride quality. Best of luck


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

zen_ said:


> N5000 and N5000 Plus are totally different tires, plus I don't think a BMW on a race track is the best indicator of how a passenger tire on an econobox will perform in typical driving.


Actually it does have some correlation. If a tire sticks on the race track it will stick on a dry road - the physics and chemistry are the same. We also know that rain and snow will reduce traction, regardless of tire. If there were no correlation, we wouldn't see test track results for tires.

The specific car and driver do make a difference, however. A driver who slow down to a near stop when making a turn doesn't need the dry traction that someone who takes the same turn in 3rd gear. It's also well known that some cars simply don't handle well at all while others do handle reasonably well.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

obermd said:


> Actually it does have some correlation. If a tire sticks on the race track it will stick on a dry road - the physics and chemistry are the same. We also know that rain and snow will reduce traction, regardless of tire. If there were no correlation, we wouldn't see test track results for tires.


I agree with that for sure, but there was no detail on what the performance compared to other tires was, and it may not have even been the same tire I was talking about. 

Anyway, here is CR's assessment of tires: http://i.imgur.com/NlgTIvg.png (not sure if paid content is permissable)


----------



## aldonorm (Dec 7, 2014)

Continental Pure Contact. Best tire ever owned.


----------



## geiser (May 18, 2014)

My 17" 2LT RS rims are now clad in Continental Truecontact Tire 225/55R17. I maxed out the tire circumference / height after spending 2-3 hours of research. 90000 mile tire with Walmart warranty and road hazard. The most miser-ly tires I could get and has super high ratings from Tirerack. easy warranty service anywhere. Also, replacing stock Conti's that suck in the snow (Denver) and a small pothole got me a bubbled sidewall (twisted belt). For me taller = less likely to due that ship again. 
*Continental Truecontact Tire 225/50R18 Tire 95T is $136 with mount. 
*

I was $315 out the door for 2 (yes I did put them on front, I will buy another set for rear in the summer -but might have to put those OEM 50's on the front.
They do look just a little too tall. Much like the 1LT RS alloy. The miser in me got over it. Now they look slightly NASCAR. As if they should _have Hoosier_ on the side in 3inch tall letters.

32k on my blue ray 14. a little over 1/8" on original Conti's.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Initial impression of the Nexen N5000 Plus is quite good, but admittedly the only tire I can compare it to on this vehicle is the Goodyear Assurance Authority that came used with the vehicle at about 50% tread. Quieter, with much smoother handling of road impacts is what I noticed right away. The Goodyear's were awful in wet handling and ice, with marginal snow traction. There's about 8" of thick, wet snow outside today, and these tires went through that with ease while there were stuck cars, and cars losing traction all over the place. Braking on chunky ice, and huge puddles of mixed water and ice was also very good. 

Someone told me once never skimp on mattresses, shoes, or tires, and that's pretty sound logic...but it's very difficult to find any of those top three tires (Pirelli, Conti, Michelin) under $700 out the door. I paid $400 out the door. At the very least, I am absolutely certain the Nexen is a far better option than the Chinese tires retail tire stores sell for a similar (out the door) price if that's your budget.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

As you can see, a lot of tire purchasing comes down to personal opinion and budget. People always shy away from spending extra on tires, when in reality, it's the ONLY thing on your car that's in contact with the road. My personal preference has always been Michelin or another brand made by parent company Uniroyal-Goodrich (i.e. Uniroyal or BF Goodrich). When it became more of a budget issue, I looked for Cooper and/or Kelly-Springfield. I've never had any good experience with Goodyear tires ... EVER! In fact, my 2013 Volt came with Goodyear tires and I replaced them with Michelins within the first week of ownership. You have to do what's right for you at the time of purchase. I buy all my tires at Discount Tire, because they'll price match and I've never had a problem with their customer support/service. They also have a "Good/Batter/Best" rating system of the available tires for you, which is also most often (but not always) indicative of price. Look for the best tires that suit your needs and driving conditions while also meeting your budget. Best of luck!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a Michelin man myself however the factory lrr good years are quite good. For winters though I'm anything except x ice.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

spaycace said:


> When it became more of a budget issue, I looked for Cooper and/or Kelly-Springfield. I've never had any good experience with Goodyear tires ...


Wal-Mart, for whatever they are worth for tires, had a decent looking Kelly and Douglas tire, which is also a a Kelly from what I read...and Kelly is owned by Goodyear. Both were made in USA at least, which is interesting because many more premium Goodyear tires are not. 

Kelly Edge A/S Performance 215/55R17SL 94V: Tires : Walmart.com
Douglas Performance Tire 215/55R17 94V SL: Tires : Walmart.com

I got a good winter tire test this morning because the idiot manager at my second job decided to open the store in a legit blizzard, and had to call me to bail her out when half the college age kids driving jalopies were stuck in the parking lot, or stranded trying to make it in. After three hours of rides, it did really strike me how little some people care about basic vehicle maintenance, or lack the money to do so. One gal was setting out in a RWD Impala that had bald tires. Anyway, what I'm getting at is that for every enthusiast that has to have the best, spare no expense, there's probably ten people that don't care at all. I usually try to find some sort of middle ground...or I'm hopelessly cheap.


----------

